# Takashima Awasedo back in stock



## JBroida (Nov 5, 2011)

Both sizes now back in stock... you can find them here:
Takashima Awasedo @ JKI


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Jon,

could you please tell me, when the large Takashima is back in stock?

And how about a short video of this new diamond lapping plate of yours in action?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 26, 2011)

i promise i'm working on stuff like that... i have more takashimas on the way, but as for videos, i want to get through my e-mail backlog first... as soon as i have time i'll get right on it


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info and take it easy, it's christmas.


----------

